# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2020



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2020 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Tonton (1 Ago 2020 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

Com estas temperaturas a esta hora, promete mesmo um grande forno...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2020 às 12:50)

Segundo o IPMA, Tavira seguia às 12h com 34.5ºC e vento de Norte, por aqui, seguia às 12h com 29.4ºC e vento de Sul, menos 5ºC que em Tavira. 

Neste momento, sigo com 30ºC e continua o vento de Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 14:42)

Boa Tarde,
De volta ao Alentejo e o calo intenso persiste. Os "alívios" neste verão são temperaturas máximas de 35ºC durante um dia.  Amanhã está previsto esse valor para aqui e é o mais baixo dos próximos 10 dias. Sou do interior alentejano e não, não é normal ter temperaturas superiores a 35ºC durante praticamente um mês inteiro. Agosto promete ir pelo mesmo caminho, mas o lado bom disto (para já) é que as temperaturas previstas pelo ECM há uns dias, para a próxima semana, já desapareceram. Mesmo que sejam máximas de 36/37ºC, ter mínimas abaixo dos 20ºC já é bom.

A mínima de hoje foi de *15,2ºC*

Atual de* 35,7ºC*.


----------



## Tonton (1 Ago 2020 às 15:28)

© Mapbox © OpenStreetMap | Improve this map
Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal de Lagoa
Station ID: IPORTUGA54
Lat: 37.16
Lon: -8.49
Current
Graph
*40*°
Feels like 40
13 
km/h
Wind From NW
Gusts 14
DewPoint: 15° C
Precipitation: 0.00 cm
Pressure: 1015.46 hPa
Humidity: 23 %
Daily Precip.: 0 cm
Visibility: - km


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2020 às 16:58)

37,7ºC às 16h45 em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, e 40,4ºC no Sìtio das Fontes,

Mais uma tarde "fresquinha"!


----------



## Tonton (1 Ago 2020 às 17:39)

ecobcg disse:


> 37,7ºC às 16h45 em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, e 40,4ºC no Sìtio das Fontes,
> 
> Mais uma tarde "fresquinha"!



Há momentos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2020 às 20:07)

Por Quarteira, vento seco de Norte.

Sigo com 33.ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2020 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi com o céu com alguma poeira e vento de sul que ainda continua. 

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 27.3ºC

Quem sabe se até à meia-noite não acontecerá a máxima, mas bastou a brisa estar todo o dia, para tramar isto.  Tive praticamente todo o dia, dentro duma bolha, se de manhã a temperatura disparou em Tavira que passou os 36/37ºC de máxima, à tarde foi entre Albufeira e Portimão que as temperaturas dispararam para valores entre os 36ºC/40ºC. 

Por estas e por outras, que o IPMA tem receio em lançar avisos, esteve bem em lançar porque tirando a parte oeste e a zona de Faro/Olhão tudo o resto ultrapassou os 33ºC de máxima.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2020 às 21:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem sabe se até à meia-noite não acontecerá a máxima



Por Manta Rota, há instantes entrou o típico vento de norte e a temperatura disparou, está agora nos 31,6ºC e a subir


----------



## Tonton (1 Ago 2020 às 22:24)

A ferver....


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 23:06)

Boas,
Máxima de *37,3ºC*.
Temperaturas impressionantes em Espanha nestes últimos dias.

Neste momento, corre um bom vento de Noroeste. *23,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2020 às 23:07)

22°c e alguma brisa, nada mau, aproveitar estas noites( quem têm sido raras nos últimos tempos) para as casas arrefecerem um pouco.


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2020 às 11:12)

é já a maior onda de calor de sempre. 
23 noites tropicais seguidas.

10 - 19,2ºC - 29,0ºC

11 - 22,3 - 30,3
12 - 22,5 - 29,3
13 - 20,8 - 31,0
14 - 22,7 - 28,5
15 - 22,0 - 31,8
16 - 25,0 - 33,7
17 - 24,9 - 31,7
18 - 23,2 - 28,8
19 - 21,5 - 28,1
20 - 22,6 - 38,0
21 - 23,0 - 26,5
22 - 22,7 - 26,6
23 - 22,8 - 31,4
24 - 24,0 - 35,0
25 - 21,6 - 31,6
26 - 23,4 - 32,4
27 - 24,5 - 29,0
28 - 20,1 - 31,1
29 - 21,8 - 28,0
30 - 22,9 - 27,5
31 - 21,3 - 26,7

01 - 22,0 - 31,8
02 - 23,0 - ??,?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2020 às 12:46)

Por Manta Rota mínima de *21,1ºC* e uma noite com bastante vento de norte.

Há cerca de 40 minutos o vento passou de nortada a _sudoestada_, e a temperatura deu uma queda dos 33,5ºC para os 28,0ºC em meia-hora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2020 às 13:49)

Por Quarteira, vento moderado de WSW começou pouco depois das 12h.

Atuais 26.ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2020 às 14:23)

Boas,
Por Arronches a noite foi fresca e havia nevoeiro de manhã. Esta semana vem mais uma round de temperaturas perto dos 40ºC. 






No entanto, não me posso queixar muito porque em Espanha, tem sido e vai ser ainda pior.

Mínima de *13,6ºC*.

*31,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2020 às 14:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por Arronches a noite foi fresca e havia nevoeiro de manhã. Esta semana vem mais uma round de temperaturas perto dos 40ºC.
> 
> 
> ...



Isso até é bem fresquinho em comparação com o que me tem sido relatado desde o Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional.

Nem vou agora referir a ordem de temperaturas que me têm sido relatadas (fica para outra altura).


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2020 às 16:58)

belem disse:


> Isso até é bem fresquinho em comparação com o que me tem sido relatado desde o Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional.
> 
> Nem vou referir a ordem de temperaturas que me têm sido relatadas (fica para outra altura).


As máximas previstas de fresquinho não têm nada, já a mínima de hoje sim, mas é de pouca dura. 
As máximas dessa região não devem ser muito mais elevadas que as daqui. As mínimas é que se calhar sim...
No entanto, a meio do mês de julho houve dias em que as mínimas foram bem elevadas tanto que a EMA de Elvas e Portalegre registaram as temperaturas mais altas da rede. Aliás, a estação de Elvas registou vários dias consecutivos com a temperatura média diária mais elevada. Aqui sempre pode ser "mais fresco" durante a noite, de vez em quando devido à inversão. No geral, em todo o interior, tem sido um verão bastante quente devido à  persistência destes valores e nos próximos dias as temperaturas ainda mais extremas ficam mesmo rés vés.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 17:04)

Para surpresa minha, esta noite desceu até aos 12,8°c, bela noite para arrefecer um pouco as casas, pena é não continuar.


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2020 às 18:03)

joralentejano disse:


> As máximas previstas de fresquinho não têm nada, já a mínima de hoje sim, mas é de pouca dura.
> As máximas dessa região não devem ser muito mais elevadas que as daqui. As mínimas é que se calhar sim...
> No entanto, a meio do mês de julho houve dias em que as mínimas foram bem elevadas tanto que a EMA de Elvas e Portalegre registaram as temperaturas mais altas da rede. Aliás, a estação de Elvas registou vários dias consecutivos com a temperatura média diária mais elevada. Aqui sempre pode ser "mais fresco" durante a noite, de vez em quando devido à inversão. No geral, em todo o interior, tem sido um verão bastante quente devido à  persistência destes valores e nos próximos dias as temperaturas ainda mais extremas ficam mesmo rés vés.



Sim, eu sei que as máximas previstas, de fresquinho, não têm nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2020 às 21:31)

Por aqui, a máxima de ontem, acabou por ser de 32.0ºC, já depois das 22 h e a nortada dominou praticamente toda a noite, agora está de sul e a mínima foi de 22.1ºC.. 

Hoje, a rotação do vento deu-se mais cedo e a temperatura disparou dos 28ºC para os 34ºC que foi a máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2020 às 21:44)

Boas,
Final do dia com algumas altas provenientes das frentes dissipadas e algum vento.









Máxima abaixo dos 35ºC, coisa rara de se ver nestes últimos tempos.  Foi de *33,7ºC*.

*24,1ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 22:26)

23°c e alguma brisa, a partir de terça-feira regressa a esturra.


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2020 às 07:58)

10 - 19,2ºC - 29,0ºC

11 - 22,3 - 30,3
12 - 22,5 - 29,3
13 - 20,8 - 31,0
14 - 22,7 - 28,5
15 - 22,0 - 31,8
16 - 25,0 - 33,7
17 - 24,9 - 31,7
18 - 23,2 - 28,8
19 - 21,5 - 28,1
20 - 22,6 - 38,0
21 - 23,0 - 26,5
22 - 22,7 - 26,6
23 - 22,8 - 31,4
24 - 24,0 - 35,0
25 - 21,6 - 31,6
26 - 23,4 - 32,4
27 - 24,5 - 29,0
28 - 20,1 - 31,1
29 - 21,8 - 28,0
30 - 22,9 - 27,5
31 - 21,3 - 26,7

01 - 22,0 - 31,8
02 - 23,0 - 33,0
03 - 20,5 - ??,?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia. Por Manta Rota mínima de *19,7ºC* e uma noite um pouco menos ventosa que a anterior, mas ao amanhecer já se sentia bem o vento. Sigo agora com 29,3ºC e com algumas nuvens altas no céu.

Hoje espera-se um dia pleno de nortada, sem a habitual _sudoestada_, sendo que deverá ser forte durante a próxima noite com rajadas na ordem dos 70km/h.

Foto às 07h35.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2020 às 11:10)

Manhã com algum vento, nebulosidade alta e 21°c, assim está melhor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2020 às 14:58)

Boas,

Por Quarteira, máxima do dia 33.ºC neste momento.

Vento quente de NW


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2020 às 15:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por Arronches a noite foi fresca e havia nevoeiro de manhã. Esta semana vem mais uma round de temperaturas perto dos 40ºC.
> 
> 
> ...



Na quarta-feira tenho de ir a Ponte de Sôr devo estar lá entre o meio-dia e as 15h    , depois dou notícias quando chegar ao final do dia a Cabanas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2020 às 16:39)

Está um belo forno, por aqui, 34.1ºC às 16h e vento de NW segundo o IPMA, em Tavira uns agradáveis 26.5ºC e com vento de sul. Hoje, está ao contrário do que esteve no Sábado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2020 às 16:52)

Por Manta Rota sigo com 33,4ºC. Contrariamente ao previsto ainda tive _sudoestada, _mas rapidamente a nortada correu com ela, só durou 1h sensivelmente (15h30 às 16h30).

A tarde tem sido de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, o que vai atenuando um pouco o calor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2020 às 17:04)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por Castelo de Vide neste momento , e máxima do dia a ser feita à momentos , 32.6°c , agora a nortada já vai acelerado, dia agradável portanto, exatamente como o de ontem por Portagem (Marvão)  A partir de amanhã é que as coisas vão voltar a apertar novamente  No Sábado fui a almoçar à tua terra @joralentejano , mais propriamente no restaurante a Estalagem , comida maravilhosa e vila lindíssima   Boas férias a quem esta a desfrutar das mesmas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2020 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, continua a fornalha e a nortada, nunca mais vem a suestada.  (falta um boneco a morder a língua). 

Máxima: 35.3ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 33.9ºC

Os alentejanos devem ter ido de férias e deixaram a porra da porta do forno aberta.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2020 às 22:05)

Boa Noite,
Dia com nuvens altas e quente, mas dentro do normal. Ao final do dia, as nuvens altas proporcionaram umas bonitas cores no céu. 






















Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min: *16,3ºC*

@Ricardo Carvalho excelente escolha.  Espero que estejas a gostar da zona, boas férias! 

Tatual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2020 às 22:24)

43 noites tropicais até agora em Faro. Esta madrugada possivelmente a 44 que será 25ª noite seguida..

maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (26) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
agosto (3..) - dias 1, 2 ,3.. 4?


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2020 às 08:32)

19,9ºC

25 dias depois.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2020 às 11:07)

Por Manta Rota mínima de *20,1ºC* numa noite que foi bem ventosa. Ontem pelas 23h já se viam pelas varandas alguns chapéus de Sol tombados e até mesmo com algumas arestas partidas.

Agora sigo com 25,4ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento acalmou substancialmente. A temperatura já esteve mais alta mas nos últimos minutos entrou a _sulada _que fez baixar o "mercúrio".

A próxima noite deverá ser bem mais calma, estando previsto vento fraco do quadrante oeste ao início da noite rodando depois para vento de sul, ao invés da forte nortada das últimas noites, condições portanto para termos uma noite mais quente e mais húmida.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Ago 2020 às 14:15)

Agreste disse:


> 19,9ºC
> 
> 25 dias depois.


Bolas...só para estragar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2020 às 15:34)

Alguma lestada já presente , e o gajo a apertar Vamos ver até onde sobe 








Obrigado @joralentejano , depois partilho alguns registos que tenho feito desta maravilhosa zona de Portugal continental 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2020 às 15:44)

Boas,
Tal como previsto, hoje o calor já começa a apertar. No entanto, amanhã e quinta serão os dias piores. A noite foi ainda fresca e por isso, dentro de casa está-se bem. 

Mínima de *15,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *37,2ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2020 às 19:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Bolas...só para estragar...



o IPMA tem 20,1ºC...

temos de aguardar.

a próxima madrugada deve começar uma nova série. Estamos em agosto e vamos ter muito mais noites tropicais.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2020 às 07:49)

44 noites tropicais até agora em Faro. Retoma a contagem com a madrugada que passou...

dia 5 - 22,3ºC

maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (26) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
agosto (4 ou 5?) - dias 1, 2 ,3, 4?, 5


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2020 às 08:09)

Pela Serra de São Mamede forno ligado desde ontem, mínima de 26.1°c por Castelo de Vide, e ontem saí do Castelo de Marvão por volta das 23h com o carro a marcar 30°c  Incrível as diferenças de mínimas em tão poucos km! Neste momento já estamos assim, e hoje e amanhã vai ser mesmo a doer 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2020 às 13:23)

Boa Tarde,
Impressionantes 28ºC ao final da madrugada em Portalegre.  Tal como esperado, o dia segue bem quente.

Mínima de *18,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *37,6ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2020 às 13:49)

confirmados os 19,9ºC de dia 4.

mas a série voltou a começar, agosto com todas as noites tropicais exceto o dia 4.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2020 às 22:26)

Depois de 3 dias de descanso, ontem lá voltaram as mínimas tropicais, e hoje o mesmo, mínima de 26°c, e máxima de 37,7°c, agora ainda estão 31°c, mais uma bela noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2020 às 22:50)

Boas. 31.8ºC e a subir com vento de Norte. Mais uma noite de sofrimento.


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2020 às 23:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pela Serra de São Mamede forno ligado desde ontem, mínima de 26.1°c por Castelo de Vide, e ontem saí do Castelo de Marvão por volta das 23h com o carro a marcar 30°c  Incrível as diferenças de mínimas em tão poucos km! Neste momento já estamos assim, e hoje e amanhã vai ser mesmo a doer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas férias amigo, ficamos à espera das fotos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 07:55)

remember disse:


> Boas férias amigo, ficamos à espera das fotos


Obrigado Alex, com calma depois partilho alguns registos sim 

-------------------------------------
Neste momento já um pouco mais acima, entre os concelhos de Gavião/Mação, não sei por se deva postar neste tópico,mas já vou consultar o mapa do fórum  Ontem dia de calor arrebatador pela praia fluvial de Ortiga , com a máxima a rondar os 38/39°c , o vento já predominante de SE era quente, e queimava na cara! Hoje vou estar pelo Alamal, e a máxima ainda deve subir mais, vamos ver  
Neste momento uns agradáveis 18°c , bom para passear à beira do Tejo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2020 às 08:01)

Bom dia,

Mínima a rondar os 24°C por Quarteira.

Neste momento o vento já sopra de Leste.

Para o mar avista-se nuvens baixas (nevoeiros).


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2020 às 10:23)

Céu nublado.

Vento moderado com rajadas de Sueste


----------



## ecobcg (6 Ago 2020 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Neste momento, 25ºC com 84% de humidade em Carvoeiro, e 28ºC com 70% de humidade no Sítio das Fontes.

Parece que estamos nos Trópicos! :P


----------



## Brites (6 Ago 2020 às 11:17)

Bom dia! 
Este nevoeiro/neblusidsde na costa algarvia é passageira ou veio para ficar hoje? 

Obrigado pelas respostas! 

Abraços

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2020 às 11:18)

Por Manta Rota 29,3ºC e 70% de humidade neste momento. Céu limpo.

*Temperaturas mínimas:*
05/08 (ontem): 21,0ºC
06/08 (hoje):  21,9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2020 às 12:21)

Bom dia,
Ontem lá se chegou aos 40ºC novamente. Esteve mesmo uma valente brasa e hoje vai ser igual. 

Máxima de ontem foi de *40,2ºC*

Mínima de hoje,* 19,8ºC*

Neste momento, estão *34,3ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2020 às 12:30)

Por aqui, a nebulosidade do "rabo do levante" está com tendência a limpar e sigo com 27ºC e humidade elevada.  Tenham calma, não entrem em pânico, ontem um A380 e hoje nebulosidade é muita emoção.  



ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Neste momento, 25ºC com 84% de humidade em Carvoeiro, e 28ºC com 70% de humidade no Sítio das Fontes.
> 
> Parece que estamos nos Trópicos! :P



Este Verão, estamos quase sempre nas Caraíbas, só faltam umas valentes chuvadas e trovoadas para isto ficar mais parecido ainda.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2020 às 13:05)

Dust devil por aqui há cerca de 5 minutos, pó por todo o lado e ouviu-se grande barulho. Agora o vento já está completamente nulo outra vez. 

*35,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2020 às 13:50)

34°c, a caminho dos 37°c previstos, finalmente para a semana algum descanso, embora se mantenha acima dos 30°c.


algarvio1980 disse:


> só faltam umas valentes chuvadas e trovoadas para isto ficar mais parecido ainda.


Vinha mesmo a calhar, para limpar este ambiente "doentio" que anda no ar .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2020 às 16:40)

Gavião, Praia fluvial do Alamal 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2020 às 22:42)

Boas,
Mais um dia muito quente e com poeiras. Finalmente um alívio significativo na próxima semana. 
Máx: *39,7ºC*
Min: *19,8ºC*

*28,4ºC* atuais com algum vento de oeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2020 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

Por Manta Rota mínima de *23,5ºC*, a mais alta dos últimos 6 dias.

Por agora 24,1ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2020 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, manhã nublada, tarde de sol e agora novamente nublado e dia relativamente "fresco".

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 22.0ºC

Agosto segue com todas as noites tropicais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2020 às 22:31)

Noite quente e ventosa por Belver (Gavião) , contudo o dia foi um bocadinho "menos" quente, com a máxima a rondar os 35°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2020 às 00:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por Manta Rota mínima de *23,5ºC*, a mais alta dos últimos 6 dias.
> 
> Por agora 24,1ºC e chuva fraca.



A mínima acabou por ser batida antes das 23h59 descendo aos *23,0ºC*, mas ainda assim manteve-se como a mais alta dos últimos 6 dias (altura em que comecei a registar).

De manhã, como referi, caiu alguma chuva fraca, mas foi passageira. O céu manteve-se muito nublado com poucas abertas, e por volta das 15h lá abriu e ficou praticamente limpo, com vento de SW a acompanhar.

Neste momento estão 22,1ºC, céu pouco nublado (por nuvens altas) e vento nulo.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2020 às 11:25)

47 noites tropicais até agora em Faro.
maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (26) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
agosto (7...) - dias 1, 2 ,3, 5, 6, 7, 8...

nova série

5 - 22,3ºC
6 - 23,1ºC
7 - 21,0ºC
8 - 20,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2020 às 11:37)

Algumas nuvens por aqui e convecção com descargas a ESE em Espanha. Pena que não deu nada para este lado da raia.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2020 às 12:22)

Bom dia,
Bom fresco de manhã, mas rapidamente começa a aquecer. Alguma instabilidade pouco significativa, e pelas 9:30h, para surpresa minha, ainda caíram uns pingos.

















Mínima de *18,7ºC*

*31,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (8 Ago 2020 às 17:42)

Bora vê se Agosto irá honrar a sua fama, noites ventosas e ligeiramente frias  os meninos meteorologistas quem de vocês arriscam uma previsão do inverno que nos espera??!! Espero que não seja nada com o de 2020 simplesmente não tivemos inverno


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2020 às 20:08)

Belíssimo dia de praia por Manta Rota  Calor qb, vento fraco de SW, temperatura da água nos 23/24ºC, céu limpo.

A noite foi bastante húmida, certamente andou nos 100% durante várias horas ou perto disso. Dormi de janelas abertas e acordei com a casa a cheirar a terra molhada misturada com o aroma característico do Algarve, e os carros estavam todos molhados. A mínima foi de *20,1ºC*. Aproveitar o dia de amanhã, que a partir de segunda-feira a nortada vai ser dona e senhora desta zona


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2020 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia começou nublado e depois abriu, ontem à noite ainda ficou algum nevoeiro junto à Ria mas depois dissipou-se.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 21.2ºC

A partir de 3ª feira, as noites tropicais irão fazer uma pausa, já fazia falta um pequeno alívio. 

@Duarte Sousa , qual é o aroma característico do Algarve?  

Antigamente, quando chegava a Olhão sabia logo pelo seu aroma a ETAR, mas agora com a ETAR nova esse aroma desapareceu.


----------



## hurricane (8 Ago 2020 às 20:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia começou nublado e depois abriu, ontem à noite ainda ficou algum nevoeiro junto à Ria mas depois dissipou-se.
> 
> Máxima: 30.2ºC
> mínima: 21.2ºC
> ...



Também sou da mesma opiniao do aroma caracteristico do Algarve. Nao sei explicar mas desde que me lembro que digo: cheira a Algarve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2020 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Duarte Sousa , qual é o aroma característico do Algarve?
> 
> Antigamente, quando chegava a Olhão sabia logo pelo seu aroma a ETAR, mas agora com a ETAR nova esse aroma desapareceu.





hurricane disse:


> Também sou da mesma opiniao do aroma caracteristico do Algarve. Nao sei explicar mas desde que me lembro que digo: cheira a Algarve.



Também não sei explicar bem, mas os meus pais dizem a mesma coisa. Quando vamos dar uma volta à noite sentimos aquele cheiro que não é costume sentirmos nos outros locais. Quando depois da viagem desde Lisboa, abrimos os vidros do carro, sentimos logo. Não sei se é o cheiro do mar misturado com as ervas secas. Seja o que for, provavelmente também existe noutros locais, mas sempre associei ao Algarve porque só o presenceei aqui 

Voltando ao seguimento, sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e 25,0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2020 às 23:21)

provavelmente é a maresia... mas como a água é mais quente...

se fosse na costa vicentina diria que eram as camarinheiras.


----------



## Geopower (9 Ago 2020 às 11:32)

A reportar desde Vilamoura.
Dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Panorâmica a SW-W:


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2020 às 22:20)

Boa Noite,
Sem muito para contar, apenas mais um dia de calor com algumas nuvens altas.
Máx: *35,3ºC*
Min: *17,4ºC*

Neste momento, vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste e vai-se notando a descida de temperatura mais significativa Que bem sabe! 
*22,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2020 às 23:34)

20°c, dia menos quente, com algumas nuvens altas, as próximas noites já não serão tropicais, bom seria não regressarem mais, mas dificilmente isso acontecerá.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2020 às 14:52)

Boas,
Nevoeiro matinal e o dia segue agradável. 
Mínima de *14,5ºC*

Neste momento *32,2ºC*. 

27,3ºC no 1º andar depois de ter superado os 30ºC novamente no sábado. Finalmente vai refrescar mais.


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2020 às 21:15)

A reportar de Vilamoura. Final de dia com céu limpo e vento fraco de oeste. 

Panorâmica a oeste com alguma nebulosidade  no horizonte:


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2020 às 07:53)

Bom dia,

Por Quarteira céu com algumas nuvens que vão tampando o sol, mais limpo para Sul.

Mínima tropical 20.4.ºC 

Vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2020 às 17:14)

Há uns minutos para norte desde Manta Rota.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2020 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC

Agosto seguia com todas as noites tropicais, na 11ª noite caiu.


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2020 às 08:02)

50 noites tropicais até agora em Faro.
maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (26) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
agosto (10...) - dias 1, 2 ,3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11...

nova série

05 - 22,3ºC
06 - 23,1ºC
07 - 21,0ºC
08 - 20,3ºC
09 - 22,0ºC
10 - 20,0ºC
11 - 20,0ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Ago 2020 às 08:34)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado em Quarteira.

Mínima de 19.8.ºC 

Agora 21°C vento nulo.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (12 Ago 2020 às 11:49)

Bom dia 
Poderá haver alguma pequena e remota hipóte de chuva para o Algarve??


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2020 às 12:18)

Boas,
Dia começou com nebulosidade baixa, que agora começa a levantar, ontem, ao fim de 1 mês e meio uma máxima abaixo dos 30°c, ficou pelos 29°c.


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2020 às 13:05)

A reportar desde Quarteira.
Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de oeste. 
Panorâmica a SE. Praia de Almargem:


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2020 às 13:21)

Boas,
Manhã de céu muito nublado e fresca, já tinha saudades! Neste momento, o sol vai espreitando e estão *24,3ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2020 às 16:08)

2º mínima não-tropical em Manta Rota desde dia 1. Desceu até aos *18,1ºC*, diria que por culpa da nortada que não fez o seu habitual trabalho  Ontem quando entrou o vento de norte não trouxe, como é habitual, o calor vindo do interior algarvio e portanto aqueles graus a mais que costumam vir com a nortada fizeram falta para a mínima ter sido tropical 

Hoje o dia ainda amanheceu sem nuvens mas elas lá apareceram por volta das 10h, cobrindo quase por completo o céu. Pela hora de almoço o céu foi limpando e por agora o Sol brilha. Aproveitar esta tarde de praia. Está a acabar


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2020 às 00:50)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e agradável, com algum vento de Noroeste durante a tarde. A novidade é que passado tanto tempo, ontem foi registada uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC, foi de *29,7ºC*.  





Hoje:
Máx: *33,1ºC*
Min: *14,5ºC*

A noite tem estado a ser algo ventosa como se pode perceber pelo vento médio em Elvas. O anemómetro da EMA de Portalegre, pifou de vez.

Estão* 17,7ºC*.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (14 Ago 2020 às 01:25)

Caraca Loulé pelas 1:00 da manhã que grande ventania


----------



## Geopower (14 Ago 2020 às 13:06)

A reportar desde Vilamoura. Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado de oeste.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2020 às 16:18)

Boas,
Nevoeiro e ambiente bastante fresco pela manhã. O dia segue agradável e com algum vento de Oeste. 

Mínima de *12,8ºC*

Neste momento estão *30,5ºC*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2020 às 17:53)

Por Quarteira, vento quente de Norte, abriram as portas.

Temperatura a subir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2020 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais calorzinho. 

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC

Que venha o calor, para o pessoal ir para a praia, é que não se pode andar na estrada.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Ago 2020 às 14:40)

23°c e algum vento, porque é que o verão não será todo assim?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2020 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, calor e noite fresca.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2020 às 21:30)

Boa Noite,
O dia amanheceu novamente com nevoeiro, mas de resto, céu limpo e algum vento.





Mínimas bem frescas, mas com o regime algo tropical previsto para esta semana, vão subir. A máxima de hoje é das mais baixas desde Junho. 

Máx: *27,6ºC*
Min: *14,3ºC*

*21,1ºC* atuais e algum vento de Noroeste.


----------



## Geopower (15 Ago 2020 às 23:31)

Noite fresca em Vilamoura. Vento moderado de NW.
Registo do crepúsculo a SW:


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 00:13)

Noite fresca, 15°c atuais, muito bom.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2020 às 13:23)

Boas,

Depois de uma madrugada novamente bastante fresca, o dia segue com céu limpo e ameno. *25,2ºC* atuais.

Mínima de *12,4ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2020 às 21:47)

Boa Noite,
Algumas nuvens mais para o final da tarde em Portalegre a enfeitar o céu. No entanto, estes restos dissipavam-se  totalmente, mal passavam daquela zona para Sul. 





Máxima de *28,8ºC*

Amanhã regressam os 30ºC.

Céu limpo e *21,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2020 às 01:24)

Boas! Já chuvisca por aqui com 18.7ºC.  Deu para chegar aqui ao Alentejo, parece.


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2020 às 08:19)

6 noites mais frescas.

esta terá sido a última... hoje voltamos ao tropical trend.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Ago 2020 às 12:42)

Parece que ainda pingou de madrugada, 0,4mm.
O dia segue com alguma nebulosidade e 22°c.


----------



## Magnusson (18 Ago 2020 às 09:50)

Alguma previsão do vento mudar e a água voltar a ficar quentinha?


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2020 às 11:43)

Magnusson disse:


> Alguma previsão do vento mudar e a água voltar a ficar quentinha?


Não parece haver grandes mudanças nos próximos dias. A temperatura da água no Algarve estará ao nível da Costa Ocidental nos próximos tempos.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2020 às 11:53)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, estou na típica "fronteira".  Céu muito nublado no horizonte de Sudoeste a Norte e nuvens mais dispersas daqui para Sul.
Há pouco era este o cenário:









"Capacete" na serra:










Agora as nuvens avançaram mais e está mais tapado, mas ainda há algumas abertas e o sol de vez em quando espreita. Para Sul e SE, praticamente limpo, como se pode observar na webcam de Campo Maior:





Ambiente abafado. *26,2ºC* e 66% hr.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2020 às 12:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui, estou na típica "fronteira".  Céu muito nublado no horizonte de Sudoeste a Norte e nuvens mais dispersas daqui para Sul.
> Há pouco era este o cenário:
> 
> ...


Boas,
Precisamente, ainda chegou a chuviscar aqui, sem acumulação, por agora permanece o céu nublado.


----------



## Magnusson (18 Ago 2020 às 13:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Não parece haver grandes mudanças nos próximos dias. A temperatura da água no Algarve estará ao nível da Costa Ocidental nos próximos tempos.



Bem, só vou para baixo a 29, posso ter esperanças? Ehehehe!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2020 às 17:19)

Magnusson disse:


> Bem, só vou para baixo a 29, posso ter esperanças? Ehehehe!


Sim, até essa altura muita coisa pode mudar e podem surgir uns dias favoráveis para recuperar a temperatura da água.
_______
*32,3ºC* céu pouco nublado por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2020 às 22:48)

Boa noite,
A reportar de Cabanas de Tavira. O que eu tenho a dizer é que o dia foi incrivelmente quente e húmido, com vento de norte, e a noite está a ser _tropicaliente, _com a temperatura nuns agradáveis 27,4°C e mais de 50% de humidade relativa.  A salientar a máxima de 33°C durante o dia e a mínima tropical de 21°C na passada madrugada, tudo dados relativos à estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (19 Ago 2020 às 08:29)

Este país tão pequeno e consegue ter variações tão diferentes. Norte com chuva e Sul com
Sol e calor.

Queria ter tirado uns dias, por agora, para visitar o interior norte/centro e desisti pelas previsões menos favoráveis. Andar à chuva não obrigada, pelo menos não é para mim.

Assim, ontem saí do Lado Certo (vulgo margem sul) e rumei a sul. Ainda apanhei chuviscos pelo caminho, mas assim que se deixa mais o litoral e chega ao Alentejo a coisa muda totalmente de figura. O sol abriu e o calor imperou. O calor aqui pelo Algarve abunda, só não abunda mesmo é a água quentinha.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Ago 2020 às 08:40)

Bom dia
Aqui pelo Algarve dias de Verão sem fim, temperaturas algo acima da média, e assim vai acontecer até final do mês. 
As albufeiras aqui a sul estão bem piores que o ano passado, no Algarve, e no Alentejo algo melhores, graças aquelas que passaram a receber água do Alqueva..
Sobretudo a bacia do Guadiana está bem melhor que o ano passado.. 
A nível nacional neste momento a maior preocupação centra se aqui no Algarve, e o cenário aqui para este Outono Inverno aparenta ser mais do mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Ago 2020 às 12:07)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> O calor aqui pelo Algarve abunda, só não abunda mesmo é a água quentinha.


Também resolvi fugir da chuva do Norte e confirmo. Qualquer minuto a mais dentro de água é um sacrifício. O vento de Oeste também tem sido uma constante, e parece que é para continuar.
Duas fotos tiradas ontem na ilha da Fuseta:


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2020 às 13:16)

Boas,
Por cá, o dia começou com nevoeiro e neste momento segue com céu limpo e algum calor. Na próxima semana regressam as temperaturas superiores a 35ºC. 

Mínima de *15,2ºC*.

*30,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Ago 2020 às 20:42)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui nem parece que está a aproximar-se uma frente associada a uma tempestade a norte. Está céu limpíssimo, 27,3°C e vento fraco de sudoeste, sem nenhum rasto de nuvens (nem a norte). A mínima foi tropical e a máxima foi um pouco mais baixa, de 28,4°C no Clube Náutico de Tavira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2020 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC

A última noite tropical, por aqui, foi no dia de 10 de Agosto, portanto a 2ª década do mês será sem qualquer noite tropical.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 00:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O dia amanheceu novamente com nevoeiro, mas de resto, céu limpo e algum vento.





Geopower disse:


> Noite fresca em Vilamoura. Vento moderado de NW.
> Registo do crepúsculo a SW:





joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Algumas nuvens mais para o final da tarde em Portalegre a enfeitar o céu. No entanto, estes restos dissipavam-se  totalmente, mal passavam daquela zona para Sul.





joralentejano disse:


> Há pouco era este o cenário:



Belas fotos! Muitas saudades de tudo o que é da Região Sul.



Tiagolco disse:


> Duas fotos tiradas ontem na ilha da Fuseta:



Durante vinte anos passei férias aí mesmo.
Depois, o mar levou quase tudo.
Este tópico teve muito interessantes posts: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ria-formosa-2014.8266/


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2020 às 08:05)

11 - 20,0ºC

12 - 19,6ºC
13 - 18,0ºC
14 - 19,7ºC
15 - 17,9ºC
16 - 17,7ºC
17 - 19,0ºC
18 - 19,6ºC
19 - 18,9ºC
20 - 17,0ºC

variações de agosto... hoje deve ter sido a última noite fresca.


----------



## vamm (20 Ago 2020 às 17:30)

Belo dia de depressão Ellen 

30ºC e nem o ventinho que corre ajuda a arrefecer


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2020 às 21:31)

Boa Noite,
Ora, um país pequeno, mas de grandes contrastes. Dia de céu pouco nublado e calor. 
As nuvens mais compactas estiveram sempre retidas a norte e aqui chegavam apenas uns restos.
Cá ficam umas fotos do final de dia.









Orografia a "puxar" mais as nuvens...









Máx: *32,9ºC*
Min: *17,2ºC*

*24,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2020 às 01:01)

Boas, já chuvisca por aqui!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2020 às 03:22)

Tem estado a chuviscar também por aqui, só se nota junto aos candeeiros.

Noite abafada. Há umas horas havia algum vento que refrescava qualquer coisa, mas neste momento não há. *22,9ºC *atuais e 98% hr.


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2020 às 07:15)

Noite abafada, manhã abafada 
21ºC, céu nublado e chuviscos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Ago 2020 às 07:34)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi bem ventoso e até diria algo fresco. A rajada máxima foi de 52 km/h de sudoeste no Clube Náutico de Tavira. Entretanto, durante a noite, o vento diminuiu e a nebulosidade aumentou. De facto, a madrugada teve períodos de céu nublado, mas entretanto já se instaurou a lestada que nos deverá acompanhar nos próximos dias. Estão 20,2°C, vento fraco de leste e céu pouco nublado, com 86% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2020 às 10:42)

Boas,
Manhã de chuvisco por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2020 às 13:57)

1,6mm com os chuviscos, deu para molhar ligeiramente a terra, por agora mantém-se o céu muito nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2020 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Já estou de volta a casa faz amanhã 1 semana, mas ainda tenho umas fotos para deixar aqui 

Fotografias tiradas na manhã de dia 11. Uma manhã marcada por algumas formações interessantes no céu. As primeiras fotos foram tiradas em Manta Rota, as seguintes foram tiradas a caminho de Ayamonte.




IMG_4529 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4531 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4532-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4541-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4544 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4548 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4612 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4615 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4614 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4617 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4618 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4619 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2020 às 12:42)

regresso das noites tropicais. 
51ª do ano.

22 - 21,4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2020 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde,
Noites frescas e dias quentes, assim têm sido estes últimos dias. Os próximos dias prometem ser bem quentes e lá está o IPMA a lançar avisos para Évora e Beja e o distrito de Portalegre fica a verde porque a capital de distrito não atinge os valores dos critérios. No entanto, grande parte das localidades atingem e basta dar o exemplo aqui de Arronches onde entre hoje e quinta-feira, as temperaturas vão estar entre os 36ºC e os 38ºC de acordo com as previsões. Não é que me importe muito, mas não faz sentido. 

Ontem:
Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min: *12,2ºC*

Mínima de hoje foi de *12,6ºC*.

Neste momento estão* 33,4ºC*.


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2020 às 16:24)

Pelos valores (que nalgumas estações WU se aproximam de 40ºC), está bem infernal em muito do Algarve...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2020 às 12:54)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Como já referido aqui no tópico, andei cerca de duas semanas pelo Alto-Alentejo, e tal como prometido fica alguns registos que fiz por lá , espero que gostem 

*Castelo de Marvão - 5 de Agosto 2020




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2020 às 12:59)

E mais umas do mesmo dia 

*


Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr*

*


Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2020 às 20:40)

Boas,
Dia bem quente e com nuvens altas, o que vale é que de noite até tem refrescado. O aviso lá foi lançado e justificava-se bem, a temperatura que a EMA de Portalegre regista, nada tem a ver com a das zonas mais baixas e prova disso são os valores das outras duas estações do distrito.





Máx: *38,1ºC*
Min: *14,7ºC*

*28,8ºC* atuais.

Belíssimas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2020 às 13:10)

Boas,
O dia de ontem foi bastante quente, com a temperatura a aproximar-se dos 40ºC. No entanto, durante a noite refresca bem e hoje havia nevoeiro de manhã. 

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *38,9ºC*
Min: *16,5ºC*

Mínima de hoje foi de *14,4ºC*

*33,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2020 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas e voltaram as noites tropicais, a última tinha sido a 10 de Agosto.

Máxima: 31.5ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2020 às 11:35)

+ 4,2 ºC numa hora, dada a mudança da direcção do vento de NW para NE... Não seria de estranhar durante o dia, mas de madrugada... Só mesmo o efeito Föhn em Portalegre


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2020 às 12:13)

Hoje, está o caldeirão a ferver.  Sem qualquer aviso de tempo quente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2020 às 12:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, está o caldeirão a ferver.  Sem qualquer aviso de tempo quente.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Ago 2020 às 15:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, está o caldeirão a ferver.  Sem qualquer aviso de tempo quente.



Caldeirão... e não só! :P

39,1ºC neste momento no Sítio das Fontes, e 29ºC junto ao mar, em Carvoeiro (chegou aos 35,3ºC há meia hora atrás).
Mais uma tarde "quentinha"....depois de uma noite em que a mínima em Carvoeiro foi de 23,2ºC e de 21,2ºC nas Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2020 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia muito quente e foi a máxima mais alta do ano, já a noite foi bem tropical. 

Máxima: 38.8ºC 
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 34.5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2020 às 12:19)

Boas,
Por aqui, o vento tem sido rei desde a tarde de ontem. Vento médio a rondar os 30km/h na EMA de Elvas em algumas horas. Tal como previsto, está mais fresco e ainda bem porque já começava a ficar insuportável.

Mínima de *17,8ºC*

*27,3ºC* e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2020 às 12:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, o vento tem sido rei desde a tarde de ontem. Vento médio a rondar os 30km/h na EMA de Elvas em algumas horas. Tal como previsto, está mais fresco e ainda bem porque já começava a ficar insuportável.
> 
> Mínima de *17,8ºC*
> ...


Infelizmente é de pouca dura, pois a partir do meio da semana que vem, regressa o calor em força.

Tal como previsto mais fresco hoje, com vento fraco a moderado e temperatura agradável a esta hora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Ago 2020 às 16:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Belíssimas fotos @Ricardo Carvalho



Obrigado Jorge  Gostei imenso de conhecer melhor o Alto-Alentejo , e  " revisitar " alguns locais que já não ia há muito tempo , ficam mais alguns registos que fiz, desta vez no concelho do Gavião , mais propriamente em Belver , e da belíssima praia fluvial do Alamal 




Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Belver, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Ago 2020 às 16:35)

E mais umas... 




Castelo Belver by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial do Alamal by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Ponte Belver (Rio Tejo) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia Fluvial Alamal, Gavião, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2020 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quentinho e noite tropical.

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2020 às 15:36)

Boas,
Estes últimos dias têm sido marcados pelo vento e um ambiente mais fresco. Na próxima noite o vento já deverá rodar para Nordeste e a humidade nos próximos dias deverá ser algo escassa. Como é normal, a partir de Setembro a nortada fica mais ausente. 

Mínima de *12,3ºC*.

*26,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2020 às 13:24)

Boas,
Dias sempre iguais, com céu limpo ou pouco nublado e temperatura agradável. As noites têm sido bastante frescas e o destaque vai para a mínima de ontem que foi abaixo dos 10ºC. No entanto, em contraste com esta zona, ontem de madrugada havia bastante vento na zona alta de Portalegre, 16ºC por lá cerca das 3 da manhã e 11ºC em Arronches por volta das 3:30h segundo o termómetro do carro.

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *30,3ºC*
Min: *9,6ºC*

Mínima de hoje foi de *11,2ºC*

*28,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2020 às 21:40)

Boas. Vindo agora de uma caminhada noturna, não se recomenda... Com vento fraco constante de NE e 15% HR. Secura intragável.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2020 às 22:07)

Sem dúvida, a humidade tem estado extremamente baixa. Mesmo com a inversão durante a noite, não sobe muito.

Máxima hoje foi de *32,3ºC*

*20,5ºC* atuais com 32% hr e vento nulo.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2020 às 22:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Como já referido aqui no tópico, andei cerca de duas semanas pelo Alto-Alentejo, e tal como prometido fica alguns registos que fiz por lá , espero que gostem
> 
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais umas do mesmo dia
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Jorge  Gostei imenso de conhecer melhor o Alto-Alentejo , e  " revisitar " alguns locais que já não ia há muito tempo , ficam mais alguns registos que fiz, desta vez no concelho do Gavião , mais propriamente em Belver , e da belíssima praia fluvial do Alamal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais umas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimos registos de umas belíssimas férias


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2020 às 03:19)

Boa madrugada,
Nos últimos 10 dias tive que interromper, por razões pessoais, toda a minha atividade na Internet, e por isso não pude vir aqui ao fórum. Nestes 10 dias muita coisa se passou em Cabanas de Tavira, onde permanecerei até domingo, dia 13 de setembro, se a COVID deixar. 

Resumidamente, os dias têm sido ótimos para a praia, embora a água esteja um gelo. O vento de sudoeste tem sido uma constante ao longo do dia, mas ao final da tarde soprava por vezes vento de noroeste e a temperatura aquecia bastante. No dia 28 do passado mês, o vento foi constante de norte e a temperatura manteve-se nos 35°C ao longo da tarde. O dia a seguir foi um dia bem ameno e ótimo para passear pela Serra do Caldeirão, mas as noites desde então têm sido algo frescas. O dia que passou, contudo, foi acompanhado de alguma lestada até ao início da tarde, tendo o vento virado para sudoeste/oeste a partir da uma da tarde.  No dia 24 esteve bastante vento de sudoeste em grande parte da costa meridional e, portanto, decidi ir para as praias a oeste de Lagos mas fora da Costa Vicentina, aonde o vento vinha ainda de terra de norte/noroeste. No entanto, o mais interessante é a diferença de temperaturas - em Lagos estavam 30°C mas em Vila do Bispo estavam 22°C e no Castelejo 18°C com nevoeiro. Sem dúvida o clima na Litoral Oeste do Algarve é bem diferente do do resto da região e muito mais parecido com o clima do Litoral Norte ou da costa a norte de Sintra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2020 às 11:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimos registos de umas belíssimas férias



Obrigado João, foram de facto muito boas , apesar de todas as condicionantes que a actual situação epidemiológica no mundo assim obriga  Foram 10 dias muito tranquilos e que acima de tudo deram para o merecido e precioso descanso  Deixo aqui mais uns registos , que tal como o membro @algarvio1980 já referiu espero que sirvam para incentivar a malta a visitar os mesmos  Quanto ao tempo, incrível a secura prevista para os próximos dias, e com principal incidência para a lestada moderada a forte que os modelos vão insistindo lá para dia 7/8 em muitos locais do país  Ficam então mais algumas fotos!




Alameda dos Freixos ( N260-1) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alameda dos Freixos ( N260-1 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Vide, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Penha ( Castelo de Vide) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Portagem, Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Rio Sever, Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo de Marvão by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2020 às 11:44)

E mais umas para terminar  Belíssima vila a tua @joralentejano 




Praia fluvial Ortiga, Mação by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia fluvial Ortiga, Mação by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arronches, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arronches, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arronches, Portalegre by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2020 às 11:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais umas para terminar  Belíssima vila a tua @joralentejano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que tenhas gostado, mas na próxima diz algo para teres acesso um guia especializado e ao pormenor


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2020 às 12:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Espero que tenhas gostado, mas na próxima diz algo para teres acesso um guia especializado e ao pormenor



Fica combinado Miguel  E sim, gostei imenso, contudo segui algumas indicações que tu, o @joralentejano e o @Davidmpb me deram, obrigado a todos  Aos outros desculpem o off-topic


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2020 às 21:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais umas para terminar  Belíssima vila a tua @joralentejano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais umas excelentes fotos, obrigado por todas as partilhas Ricardo!  Espero que tenhas gostado desta belíssima região e ficado com vontade de regressar. 

Um Abraço!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2020 às 10:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais umas excelentes fotos, obrigado por todas as partilhas Ricardo!  Espero que tenhas gostado desta belíssima região e ficado com vontade de regressar.
> 
> Um Abraço!



Obrigado Jorge, gostei muito, e claro que será para voltar noutra altura e se possível noutra altura do ano  Um abraço e obrigado por tudo


----------

